# wood like hickory but not?



## jimmyjames (Feb 9, 2013)

I wish i got a picture of this earlier but my phone was dead, the heartwood is gold with a brilliant white sapwood just like hickory but the bark showes its clealy not hickory, what could it be?


----------



## phinds (Feb 9, 2013)

pecan? I don't know anything about bark (other than how to do it when someone pisses me off) but pecan and hickory are hard/impossible to tell apart from just the wood.


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 9, 2013)

Im.gonna snap some photos of it this week, it doesnt seem to have the grain pattern of pecan, its a really consistent honey color without any swirls or color variations, just a really solid straight closed tight grain.


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 10, 2013)

It might be a Bitternut Hickory. I'm not a tree expert, but I have a Bitternut growing in my yard.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/carya_cordiformis_bark_zps748ec13c.jpg



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carya_cordiformis


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2013)

Describe the bark. Sounds like it could be honeylocust but heck it could be a lot of things. HL has a creme to gold heart and very distinct white sapwood ring as described.


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 10, 2013)

definitely not honey locust, doesnt have the giant spikes on the tree, i have seen a few of those around here and actually still have some barbs off of one.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2013)

Both black locust and honeylocust can have thorns on the branches, on the trunk, or both. Also, both species commonly have no thorns at all anywhere. If you're ruling out honeylocust simply because it doesn't have thorns, that cannot rule out honeylocust. Od course once you show pictures that will probably solve it one way or another or at least rule some things out. Hard to guess just from a written description. Were there bean pods on the ground under the tree? There might have been few if any though because they are popular with critters and usually get gobbled up pretty quick. 

Not that it matters just an FYI: black locust and honeylocust are not only two fifferent species but not even same genus. Correct spelling of honeylocust is one word, same as boxelder both commonly misspelled as two words. Black locust two words.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm holding out for pictures... So far, this is a bit like, "I'm thinking of a tree... It has bark and a contrast between heartwood and sapwood. The leaves are probably green. What is it?"


----------

